# Not a Truck Buck Contest Contender



## Nastytater (Oct 26, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201018924273338&set=a.2046857029087.59330.1774260127&type=3&theater

    But here it is folks...9 pointer taken from Jasper County that dressed at 145 with a 17 1/2" inside spread. It has 5" Main Beam thickness at the smallest measurement and the left side is 18 1/4" and right at 17 3/4" with a Green score measured by me being conservatively at 141.25. He came out to grunting Saturday morning at 8:30 am and I am NOT a GON subscriber...Lord,How I wish i could have been. But I'm sure it'll be Beat.


----------



## RNC (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice buck .....congrats !!!!


----------



## mauserbull (Oct 26, 2015)

way to go


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

He is a good one - congrats!


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 27, 2015)

It's a keeper, congrats.  I'm after his twin right now.  What county?


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 28, 2016)

Great looking buck!


----------

